# Wago SPS Funksteckdosen und Thermostate steuern (CUNO, FS20, MAX!)



## XX5198 (18 April 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe bei mir eine Wago SPS (750-871) installiert, mit der ich bereits einiges in meiner Wohnung steuere.

Jetzt würde ich gerne auch ein paar Funksteckdosen (FS20)  und Funkthermostate (MAX!) per die SPS steuern.

Dazu habe ich von "CUNO" gehört (CUL wäre für mich nicht so geeignet, das die SPS kein USB hat), welches per LAN Kabel an die SPS angeschlossen werden soll. 
Dieses Modul soll dann als Vermittler zwischen den Funkeinheiten und der SPS dienen (müsste entsprechende CUNO, OSCA Lib einbinden)...

Was ich bereits habe:
- Wago SPS 750-871
- LAN / WLAN
- Speedport W723V

Was ich mir besorgen will:
- CUNO von busware.de
- CUNO Lib für Codesys (*http://www.cunolib.de/ ist leider nicht erreichbar)*
- Eine FS20 Funksteckdose von ELV zum testen
- Ein Funkthermostat MAX! von ELV zum testen
- Ein MAX! Cube (wenn nötig?)

Meine Frage ist jetzt:
- Hat jemand diese Kombination bereits getestet bzw. kann mir sagen ob das so passt oder ob das so nicht funktioniert wie ich es mir denke / CUNO verstanden habe?
- Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man den MAX! Cube braucht um mit der SPS über CUNO auf die Thermostate zugreifen / steuern kann? 
- Habt ihr Tipps in Sachen Doku für mich? Ich weis, dass die Firmware auf den CUNO geflasht werden muss und traue mir auch zu das zu tun. 
- Ich hab zwar gehört, dass es eine CUNO Lib geben soll, finde dazu aber keinen Download bzw. keine Doku usw....
- FS20 und MAX! hab ich für meine Zwecke als am besten geeignet empfunden oder hättet ihr andere / bessere Kombinationen (RWE Smart home, Homematic usw.)?

Für Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2014)

>- CUNO von busware.de
O.K.  könnte noch eine HowTo für das Flashen mit Windows haben.

>- CUNO Lib für Codesys (*http://www.cunolib.de/ ist leider nicht erreichbar)*
Die Homepage ist schon länger down.
Diese LIB ist für die "ELV FHT8.."  
MAX kann diese LIB nicht.

>- Ein Funkthermostat MAX! von ELV zum testen
>- Ein MAX! Cube (wenn nötig?)
Ob das CUNO kann weis ich nicht, MAX! verschlüsselt irgendwie.


>- Hat jemand diese Kombination bereits getestet bzw. kann mir sagen ob  das so passt oder ob das so nicht funktioniert wie ich es mir denke /  CUNO verstanden habe?
Mit CUNO setzt du TELNET-Befehl ab.
Anschliessend empfängst du die Antworten.
Wie das mit MAX! abläuft weiß ich nicht.


>- Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man den MAX! Cube braucht um mit der SPS über CUNO auf die Thermostate zugreifen / steuern kann? 

>- Habt ihr Tipps in Sachen Doku für mich? Ich weis, dass die Firmware  auf den CUNO geflasht werden muss und traue mir auch zu das zu tun. 
S.o.

>- Ich hab zwar gehört, dass es eine CUNO Lib geben soll, finde dazu aber keinen Download bzw. keine Doku usw....
S.o.

>- FS20 und MAX! hab ich für meine Zwecke als am besten geeignet  empfunden oder hättet ihr andere / bessere Kombinationen (RWE Smart  home, Homematic usw.)?
Ich verwende FHT80b. . .
Andere Systeme habe ich noch nicht benötigt/beachtet. 

Gruß Karl


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2014)

Ich hab auch ne Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt.
Hab mich dann aber für fhem entschieden um meine Einzelraumregelung (Homematik und FHT80b) zu steuern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt.
> Hab mich dann aber für fhem entschieden um meine Einzelraumregelung (Homematik und FHT80b) zu steuern.


Ich habe das auch in Erwägung gezogen.

Wenn FHEM  --> AVM  7390  oder  AVM7490

Da kannst du FHEM auf deinen Router spielen !
http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Labor/index.php?linkident=nav_left&

Bei mir musste es ja eine SPS sein  ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch in Erwägung gezogen.
> 
> Wenn FHEM  --> AVM  7390  oder  AVM7490
> 
> ...



Eine Wago-SPS habe ich trotzdem 
Damit wird Licht (DALI-Bus) und Rollo gesteuert.
FHEM läuft auf meinem Linux-Server.
Fritzbox oder Raspberry wären aber ebenfalls gute Plattformen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## klaus1 (12 Juli 2016)

Ich habe ähnliche Hardware. im Moment alles drahtgebunden an einer Beckhoff SPS und sehr zufrieden. Visualisierung über ADS Schnittstelle im endeffekt auf jquery mobile fürs handy. perfekt!
nun möchte ich rauchmelder und fensterkontakte für alarmanlage integrieren wo kein Kabel hinführt...
Habe lange gesucht, und kostengünstigste Geräte sind einfach Homematic (fensterkontakte, rauchmelder, etc.). 
enOcean war kurz ein Thema, allerdings aufgrund der Kosten wieder verworfen.

Habe nun folgendes im Auge:
[h=1]HomeMatic Komplettbausatz 8-Kanal-Empfangsmodul für Smart Home / Hausautomation.[/h]
Das ist sozusagen das Empfängermodul mit potentialfreien Kontakten. kostet 20€ bei ELV!
Damit hab ich die Möglichkeit ohne CUNO anzulernen, und zu integrieren in die SPS auf digitale Eingänge!


----------

